# Egg donation



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone from Ireland had
for egg donation?? Would be
good to have someone to chat to as it a scary
process let alone going abroad to have it done.


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

i have been to Serum quite a few times if you have any questions just give me a shout


----------

